# Dead woman discovered after months in foreclosed home



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Questions not normally needed when buying a home. Does the corpse convey?

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2011-07-02-foreclosed-home-body_n.htm?loc=interstitialskip


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You would think the postal person would have noticed the mail piling up. She received disability benefits, so there must have been some mail. Sorry to say, I don't know half of my neighbors. It's a different world from when I grew up. We knew all our neighbors then.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

scareme said:


> Sorry to say, I don't know half of my neighbors. It's a different world from when I grew up. We knew all our neighbors then.


When I was little my parents and I knew all the neighbors for several blocks in all directions. Currently within 10 blocks we know 4.... We use to know more(i think a total of 8) but they moved away. Times have changed. As much as I love the internet and find it can be useful, I don't think it's a good thing that we(humans in general) know more about people that live half a world away then we know about the people across the street.


----------



## Fjori (Jul 10, 2011)

scareme said:


> It's a different world from when I grew up. We knew all our neighbors then.


Yeah, I've spoke to the people on one side of my house maybe five minutes total since I bought it. The guy on the other side of me wouldn't even acknowledge me when I waved and said hello. And I thought I was an introvert...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'd like to see the carfax on that car lol


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

EEWww, Vlad! LOL!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Making a living while working with the dead, this doesn't surprise me at all. Most "normal" humans will live with horrible stink, mail piling up, etc... because their brains won't let them realize that it is possible someone died next door all alone, rotting. I've had college roomies not recognize the horrible smell because they can't believe the truth. 

You'd all be surprised with how most older homes and cars have had dead bodies in them. It's part of life. No big deal.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I can only hope that someone will die next door, and rot.....SOON. Oh, sorry God. My bad.


----------

